# تأليف كتاب cnc



## ahmedzhelmy (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مطلوب مهندس يشاركني في تأليف كتاب عن آلات التحكم الرقمي cnc
الإخوة المهندسين الأفاضل
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعرفكم بأنني مؤلف كتب علمية .. صدر لي حتى الآن 23 كتاب أكثرهم مراجع.
أرغب في إعداد وتأليف كتاب عن آلات التحكم الرقمي cnc.
والموضوع يمكن تلخيصه في الآتي :-
الناشر الذي أتعامل معه يلح على دائما بأن أقوم بتأليف كتاب عن آلات الإنتاج الرقمية cnc باللغة العربية ، وكنت دائما أعتذر له عن القيام بهذا العمل لأنني لا أمتلك الخبرة الكافية في هذا المجال ، وتحت إلحاحه الدائم لي ، أدى ذلك إلى الاتصال بصديق لي ، كان يعمل ويشرف على قسم آلات الإنتاج الرقمية cnc ، وكان يعطي المحاضرات في هذا المجال ، وهو ممتاز في هذا المجال ومتمكن جدا في عمله بالجانبين النظري والعملي ، ولكنه يعاني من العديد من الأمراض ، وبعد أن أبدى استعداده لمشاركتي في هذا العمل وبدأ به بالفعل ، ازداد عليه المرض وتوقف عن الكتابة.
وما زال الناشر يلح على بأن أبحث عن صديق ليشاركني العمل في هذا الكتاب (آلات الإنتاج الرقمية cnc).
وبما إنني من سكان القاهرة فإنني أبحث عن أحد المهندسين المصريين المقيمين بالقاهرة الذي يمتلك الخبرة في هذا المجال ولديه القدرة على الكتابة ليشاركني العمل في هذا الكتاب ، وإنني حددت مكان إقامته بالقاهرة لكي يمكننا أن نتقابل في القاهرة .. فمن له القدرة على الكتابة والرغبة في مشاركتي في تأليف هذا الكتاب ، يرسل لي رسالة خاصة على بريدي الخاص بالمنتدى. 
أعتذر على الإطالة .. ولكنني أردت أن أعرض عليكم الموضوع بالكامل.
منتظر الرد على رسالتي على بريدي الخاص بالمنتدى.
تقبلوا تحياتي واحترامي ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
د.أحمد زكي حلمي​[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]ملاحظة :[/font]
يمكن التعرف على أكثر من خلال زيارتكم لمواقعي بجوجل باسم موقع الدكتور أحمد زكي حلمي.


----------



## saaddd (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور بس يا ريت الشرح يكون أغلبه عن تشغيل الماكينات لا عن تاريخها


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (10 يناير 2010)

تأليف هذا الكتاب باللغة العربية .. سيكون مفيد جدا لفئة كبيرة من المهندسين والفنيين.
وفقك الله في إعداد هذا الكتاب.
مع تحياتي ،،
مهندس أحمد خيري هشام


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (29 يناير 2010)

أرجو أن تكون قد إنتهيت من تأليف الكتاب المذكور


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (3 فبراير 2010)

دكتور أحمد بارك الله فيك نرجو أن تظل همتك هكذا عاليه دائما 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## berkane (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الغفور عجور (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ....
الحقيقة أنا عضو جديد في الملتقى 
في البداية سجلت للاطلاع على المنتدى ولكن على مايبدو أني لح صير عضو دائم عندكم بإذن الله لأنو بالفعل المنتدى 
متل ملي شايف هو موسوعة كتير غنية وضخمة 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المواضيع 
وخاصة الدكتور أحمد زكي حلمي على هالمواضيع المفيدة 
شكر خاص للدتور على كتابي سباكة المعادن و المعالجات الحرارية


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (17 مارس 2010)

انا اعمل فى مجال التدريب وتركيب وصيانه ماكينات ال cnc وعندى خبره جيده بتشغيلها وعلى اطلاع بكل ما هو جديد فى هذا المجال وسيشرفنى ان انضم لحضرتك فى المساعده فى تأليف كتابك هذا 

******************
وضع بيانات الاتصال المختلفة كرقم الهاتف والميل فى المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المراقب


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

*أستاذي الفاضل الدكتور / أحمد زكي**
أعرفك بأنني معجبة جدا بطريقة عرضك للموضوعات المختلفة وأسلوبك الجميل والسهل المتميز جعلنا نستوعب هذا الموضوع جيدا**.
، لذلك إنني أتقدم لكم بالشكر الجزيل ،** وأتمنى أن تعرض لنا المزيد من الموضوعات من مؤلفاتك المتميزة**.
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك**.
تلميذتك التي تستفيد من مؤلفاتك وموضوعاتك**
شيماء شريف*​


----------



## على المهدى (5 مايو 2010)

دكتور أحمد
أنا متخصص فى نظام الـ cnc ولكن وقتى ضيق جدا لظروف عملى
كما أنى أعتبر خبير فى التروس بفضل الله
وحقيقى لمست منك أستعداد كبير لخدمة كثير من شباب المهندسين ونفسى أساعد فى اى شى
ولك أن تتصور منذ 3 أسابيع لم أجلس الى الكمبيوتر والنت لظروفى !
سوف أحاول ولك منى كل التقدير ​


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (5 يوليو 2010)

أتمنى أن تكون إنتهيت من هذا الكتاب 
مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
م.حـــماده


----------

